# Medical Processing Timeline



## Kaiserschlact 1918 (5 Jun 2017)

When I went for my medical in early May I was told that the time it takes for the folks in Ottawa to receive the medical paperwork, review it, make a decision and send it back takes about 6-12 weeks; so I figured that if everything was OK I'd be getting my job offer sometime in late-summer. However I couldn't help but notice that there are quite a few people on this website who applied this year and have been getting responses in like one or two weeks. Are these just anomalies? Or has the CF been shortening the medical processing time somehow? 
Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (5 Jun 2017)

Kaiserschlact 1918 said:
			
		

> When I went for my medical in early May I was told that the time it takes for the folks in Ottawa to receive the medical paperwork, review it, make a decision and send it back takes about 6-12 weeks; so I figured that if everything was OK I'd be getting my job offer sometime in late-summer. However I couldn't help but notice that there are quite a few people on this website who applied this year and have been getting responses in like one or two weeks. Are these just anomalies? Or has the CF been shortening the medical processing time somehow?
> Thanks!



From the Recruiting Sticky,

TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0

See also,

Hopefully at end of process?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/86527.0;nowap
3 pages.

Question, wait times....  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/43944.0

Why does the medical take so long to come back? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/35017.0/nowap.html

Time line for Medical, Merit list, Swearing in and Leaving for BMQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/116606.0

etc...


----------

